# Ittis from Aus...anyone?



## anothersquish

Before I email back again...is there anyone else who would be interested in limited ed prints or bitti boo/brites from Aus? 
At the mo Ive been quoted £14.40 for three nappies, it may be this is a flat postage rate.
I would be looking at ordering on the week of 28th March or after (I dont mind when) 
If I know who would want I can check the postage cost :thumbup:


----------



## lfernie

Hmmm I'm temped to get a bitti brite but I want to get a couple of thing from Holdens Landing ... dilema :wacko:


----------



## Jetters

Me too, bad timing!


----------



## anothersquish

I would wait til after but I dont want him to outgrow the medium size too soon after I buy it LOL


----------



## saraendepity

i might be interested in getting another moo in Large if they have any left....tho will have to see how many pennies i have once rob gets payed etc :)


----------



## anothersquish

they do have Moo in large still :) No great rush as I cant order for over a week anyhow..no pennies beforehand ROFL!


----------



## Monkeh

I'd love to, but I can't do this and the HL co-op. :(


----------



## sezzlebum

meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :p


----------



## sezzlebum

you can put them on layby ya no ;)


----------



## anothersquish

put them on a whatty?


----------



## anothersquish

Ohhh.....hmmm cool!

Payment Information
Our preferred method of payment is via bank deposit- you will be given the details during checkout and on your emailed confirmation. We also accept payment via paypal, credit card (Visa, Mastercard) and money order. When paying via bank deposit, please use your name and/or order number for faster processing. If you wish to pay via credit card, please choose the credit card option and we will ring you to get the details for processing.

Payment needs to be received within seven days of purchase unless prior arrangements have been made &#8211; communication is the key! If we don&#8217;t receive payment or any contact from you within seven days, we reserve the right to cancel your order and relist the items.

We do offer layby should you wish to spread the payments out. Minimum purchase is $75 for an eight week layby, a 20% deposit is due within seven days of ordering. Regular payments are expected (no longer than fortnightly), with the balance payable within eight weeks of commencing the layby. Should you cancel your layby, payments will be refunded, minus a $5 administration/restocking fee.

The price of all items sold from this website includes GST.


----------



## sezzlebum

nah i just put 2 nappies in my basket and clicked pay in store or whatever they were held for weeks pmsl i forgot about em ;)


----------



## anothersquish

Im onto asking if I can get the nappies I want reserved today, do you know what one/s you want ?


----------



## sezzlebum

i want a boo i think

im not keen on the brights so a cherry red large boo x


----------



## purpledahlia

me me me! i want one! i think i should get a large for when the time comes tho, im going to check the website see what patterns they have, i like moo and giraffe, how much in pounds is one from them? and if its 14 for delivery of 3.. or would it be cheaper with a bulk buy?


----------



## anothersquish

Im just waiting to hear back on postage prices again, see if/when the cost of postage goes up.
I think the moo print works out at £15.36 and the Giraffe £16.56. Would be good if 3/4 people want as it will bring the cost of postage down to £3.60/£4.80 each (seeing as it costs the same to have one posted as it does at least 3!)


----------



## purpledahlia

i have no idea wht that means. I dont even know what the conversion of dollars to pounds is.. 
I want a moo moo, a giraffe, sweetheart bitti bright, all in large.. how much would that cost me?


----------



## sezzlebum

£16.60 for bright
£16.60 for girraffe
£15.38 for Moo

+postage


1 GBP = 1.65749 AUD

squish which converter are you using?


----------



## anothersquish

rofl I wasnt was using a rough estimate in my head rofl....hence why my prices were a teeny bit cheaper as I cant manage more than a couple of decimal points LOL


----------



## sezzlebum

11.43 for moo wet bag from itti ;)


----------



## sezzlebum

me either so i used

https://www.xe.com/

:rofl: maths was never my strong point


----------



## purpledahlia

same here, it was definately my worst haha!


----------



## Blob

Hmmm i'm quite tempted on a medium and large giraffe... dont see the point in getting a small any of my babies will grow out of them in 8 weeks easy :dohh: 

But i'm so worried i'm spending a fortune :cry:


----------



## purpledahlia

me too, :( my justification is when i move out i wobnt be able to buy things like pretty nappies sogetting some now in large as a gift to ourself. i cant actually pay right now tho, will be a couple weeks but soooo want those 4


----------



## anothersquish

hehe, I heard back and the £14.40 postage is for up to 500g. A Medium AIO Itti weighs 120g a medium SIO weighs 160g a large AIO weighs 160g and a large SIO weighs 180g.
I havent weighed the smalls but can do.
If anyone else but myself and sezzle would like (not ordering til 30th March) the I can order one or two more nappies (depends on what I personally buy) 
I dont believe it would be much more for up to 1kg tbh.


----------



## anothersquish

PD, as said I CANT order til 30th March at the earliest and if you really wanted to order I am more than happy to wait another week or two, what I could do is if you had a date by which you could pay and you definately know which nappies you want is I can email again and ask for the nappies to be put on the "layby", I will pay the 20% deposit and then in 2/3 weeks if everyone else has paid for their own nappies I can pay it off and get them all shipped over....


----------



## purpledahlia

I def want a moo moo, giraffe and sweetheart bitti bright, all Large and i dont mind AIO or SIO, whatever is cheaper. I can pay on the 5th, I can pay some of it before just not the full whack, How much do you think it would be in total for them with postage?


----------



## purpledahlia

how would we do it ,would we paypal to you then you paypal to her the full order?


----------



## anothersquish

Once I have a definite number of nappies I will email again to ask for postage cost for the weight, I cant see it being over £6 for postage each even if its just the three of us though obviously I will get the exact price before confirming the order.
The AIOs are cheaper slightly.
On current exchange rates it would be £49.11 plus postage for those three. 

They prefer direct payment (ie payment by card) which I am happy to do, I can take money over paypal or by direct bank transfer whichever you would feel happier with and bit by bit or all at once, long as its all there when they need paying in full its no problem. Practically everyone on here has my address so not like I can do a runner with anyones money LOL


----------



## Blob

I'm really keen on getting a medium and large giarffe me thinks :)


----------



## anothersquish

What date would be good with everyone? 7th April or 14th April? 
Sezzle-bitti boo large in red
PD-Giraffe & Moo large AIO 
Blob (cant call you that without giggling)- medium and large giraffe...AIO or SIO? AIOs are slightly cheaper?
With my three that makes it 8 nappies.

UK postage from me to you varies on number of nappies but even for three its not huge amounts, but could organise that when they get here?


----------



## purpledahlia

does tabs still fit medium or is it for baby?
think ill leave out the bitti bright, just the giraffe and moo moo :D


----------



## anothersquish

okie cokie. 
*prods Sezzle with a stick*


----------



## Blob

I used to call Tabs blob cos the scan pic she looked like a blob :rofl: I dont like it now but cant really change it ha ha ha!!

I dont know AIOs prob fine but i find that the snaps are more absorbant? 

Nah Tabs doesnt fit them but Tabs was really tall and if the new baby is as tall as her then they wont fit the smalls for very long and i dont want to spend a fortune on them :wacko:


----------



## sezzlebum

:o ouch :rofl:

um 14th if poss, can get aimees christening out of the way x


----------



## purpledahlia

i dont mid what date but can bpay from the 5th


----------



## anothersquish

Im good with the 14th, no danger in Theo outgrowing mediums before then!

Sarah is 14th ok with you?


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Am I too late for this? :(


----------



## anothersquish

nope, course not :) How many you wanting & what?


----------



## Blob

Nah i dont care when makes no difference to me so long as i get them :rofl: Dont think Tabs will potty train or anything before then :haha:

Just let me know the exact price it will be :dohh:


----------



## anothersquish

I will do once I have the exact postage cost, just wait see what Femme would like and then I will send an email off to her with whats wanted :)

All excited...giraffe ittis!!!


----------



## sezzlebum

squish when you no what we all want, email and ask if they might do a discount for it being a big order.. might get lucky lol


----------



## anothersquish

I fully intend too ROFL....*giggles* if anyone would like once I have an email confirmation of shipping cost etc I can forward them the email I get...just so you know Im being straight with how much its costing :)


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl: i trust ya dont be silly :flower:

i wonder... hope customs dont slap a charge on it


----------



## Blob

Sorry didnt mean it to sound rude :blush:


----------



## anothersquish

Oh, course not, dont be daft, long as people are happy.
Customs are shits....most of the time they arent interested. I did once get a consignment of leather headcollars I imported from the US got by customs and a Hoodie I had personalised!! Only twice out of LOADS of stuff Ive had shipped from all over the place though :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yay!!! I waaaant... a large moo and a medium moo :D Purlease.


----------



## anothersquish

they only have large Moos left...No medium moos anywhere!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Gay. Large moo it is then! Is that enough or do I need to get more? :lol:


----------



## anothersquish

haha you can get just one if you like! Check the website to be sure there isnt another youd want before I send the email off.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

nah, moo is fine :D thank youuuu


----------



## anothersquish

I shall get email sent and do some discount begging...LOL


----------



## saraendepity

have you sent the Email yet?? there any chance you could slap another large Moo and pretty in pink spots on there too ?? purleeeez


----------



## anothersquish

haha no not sent it yet....I keep going too and for some reason stopping....I must KNOW someone else wants something LOL

Just to be sure I will wait and send the email tomorrow after Ive been back on here to check noone else wants anything!! 
*requests bigger discount*


----------



## saraendepity

YAAAAAAAAY i would have had a brite but they dont have the ones in that i like :( ...gonna have to figure out how to smuggle these ones in tho !LOL ......hopes and preys rob isnt in when they are delivered !!


----------



## Monkeh

I'm soooo torn. Do I join in this and have pretty nappies, or do I buy food, gas and electricity? :rofl:


----------



## anothersquish

sod the food...we are on Iceland rations til May so I can buy Ittis and pretty HLs


----------



## anothersquish

Oh Farmfoods do the nice Hovis bread 3 for £3 and they keep sending money off vouchers through the post....should go there...
plus im using all the double points Tesco money vouchers Ive saved up...
Tesco is useful for something.


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl: you dont need food heat and light...its summer go out and puck your food, eat it raw, and light a couple of candles!!! Fluff wins everytime!! :haha:


----------



## saraendepity

:rofl: puck food :haha:


----------



## Monkeh

:rofl:

Sod it. 

I'll have a large Moo aio and large giraffe aio.


----------



## anothersquish

:rofl: seee and dont you feel better for having given in to temptation??!!!


----------



## Monkeh

:lol: I *have* been wanting a Moo itti for ages.


----------



## saraendepity

they are Gorgeous Gail :) you will love them :) oooh Squish i forgot to say can i have AIO's for mine pleeeeze:)


----------



## anothersquish

yeap :)

I have two medium Moos and I LOVE them, pretty Moo :)


----------



## anothersquish

I have sent email and put everyone down for AIOs, I think the only person unure was Sarah...so if you do want a SIO Sarah can you let me know :)


----------



## anothersquish

Just confirming this is what people want, if anything needs correcting let me know as soon as. Will be sorting out paying deposit once I hear back about postage and try and squeeze a discount :)
Sara-AIO Pretty In Pink Large, AIO Moo Large
Monkeh-AIO Giraffe Large, AIO Moo Large
Femme- AIO Moo Large
Sarah- AIO Giraffe Medium, AIO Giraffe Large
PD- AIO Giraffe Large, AIO Moo Large
Sezzle- Bitti Boo in Cherry Red Large


----------



## sezzlebum

hmm we could end up with a customs charge ya know, could do with looking into it


----------



## anothersquish

Ive looking into customs charges but dont really understand it! 
I will have to look for a phone number I can ring to speak to someone so its clear


----------



## anothersquish

NB as I understand it the flat rate customs charge on something of this value is 2.5%, its whether the £18 limit applies per item or as a whole that Im unclear on. The wording over packaging and addressing items separately on the customs label is confusing as well....but I will try and get my tired brain around it!


----------



## Blob

AIOs fine for me :) I dont want to look on the site again :lol: cos i'll just want that pink one too :cry:


----------



## Monkeh

How did you all manage to get on here yesterday?! I couldn't get on allll day :cry:


----------



## Blob

:shrug: I didnt seem to have any problems?


----------



## Monkeh

:shrug: I got the 'down for system maintenance' message all day.


----------



## purpledahlia

so did i.... for 29 hours


----------



## Blob

:(


----------



## anothersquish

Ok postage is £48.87 ($79.76 if anyone wants to correct me!) making it £6.99 postage each. 
We get a 10% discount but cannot get more because of the 'new' limited ed nappies (the giraffe and pretty in pink)...10% is better than nothing though! 

The postage is international express (ooooo).

There is no problem to hold the nappies to the 14th April.

Customs charge wise (I needed the postage cost to calculate this) I have calculated this with the postage on top and without as I dunno which it is (doh!). Customs charge may or may not happen but if it does it HAS to be paid so better be prepared!

Customs charge on the whole thing (inc postage) is £61.96 inc handling fee
That is £4.77 per nappy (done it this way to be fair)
Charge on whole thing exc postage is £51.87 inc handling fee
That is £3.99 per nappy

This is the VERY BEST estimate of customs I can manage, it may be slightly more it may be slightly less. I have used the price of the nappies BEFORE discount as I believe this is what customs would use. 

Payment wise, it would be best to paypal money (gifted or covering fees) to me OR instant bank transfer OR I can sort out cheques. If then the money is there on or before 14th April I will pay for the nappies and postage from my own bank account (anyone doesnt pay Im keeping your nappies ROFL) 
If there is customs charges I will pay those charges so I can get the nappies and then ask if everyone can cover thier part of those charges. Obviously I will keep evidence of said charges that I can forward to anyone should they wish to check.

NB, even ONE nappy being imported is subject to customs charges due to the cost of the nappy, therefore even buying one nappy works out cheaper in this bulk buy even if you end up paying the higher customs price plus UK postage :)


----------



## sezzlebum

ah cheers squish, customs charge doesnt count postage, i looked into that x

so for my boo what am i owing all inclusive, im poo at maths lol


----------



## Blob

Think there is any chance of getting them to say they are presents rather than bought :haha:


----------



## Monkeh

Right.... now to work out what I owe all in. *looks for calculator* :haha:


----------



## anothersquish

rofl you would....
Ok...
£22.56 for your boo inc postage then whatever customs charge if we get it! Then UK postage which is £1.62 for 1st class


----------



## anothersquish

NB the prices Ive gotten from Itti atm when I checked out are as follows, if it changes any I will let you know but thier email iss offline til Monday.

Bitti Boo $25.41 (£15.57) 
Pretty In Pink $25.00 (£15.32)
Medium Giraffe $25.00 (£15.32)
Large Giraffe $25.00 (£15.32)
Large Moo $23.18 (£14.21)

Rounded UP to the nearest penny (best round UP than down!!!)


----------



## dippy dee

oooooooooooo is it to late for me to sneak in and order one? x


----------



## anothersquish

errr dunno! if it doesnt add extra to the postage then it would be fine to add an extra one in...though I would need to recalculate per person HAHAHAHA

What would you like? I will email Kath and see if it affects the postage, if it doesnt then I will ask if it can be added to the order.

Customs charges wont change per nappy, the only thing that will change is postage (downwards...yay!) 

Cant promise as dont want the postage shifted upwards!


----------



## dippy dee

i need a moo!!!!!!!!


----------



## sezzlebum

Blob said:


> Think there is any chance of getting them to say they are presents rather than bought :haha:

doesnt make a difference, i looked into that too:rofl:


----------



## dippy dee

Thankyou, if not don't worry we can always do it again soon.


----------



## anothersquish

I will send another mail asking if we can get another large moo on the order for the same postage, if we can then ace and it will mean the postage cost is lower for everyone so thats good. 
Wont know re the extra one til after Monday as the email is down but as we arent paying for another 3 weeks a few days doesnt matter :)


----------



## Blob

If ever i've had things said its a present its fine but if its come over having been bought i've been lumped with huge customs :nope:


----------



## sezzlebum

it goes off the value, it will be insured and if its insured/valued over £18 excluding postage then you can get slapped with customs

i won a prize from the states, she marked it as a present and wrote on it was a prize, i gotta pay £33 to get it now

i rang loadsa places and they all said the same thing, doesnt matter what it is if its worth more than £18 blablabla


----------



## OpheliaX

I wish I was in UK 8(


----------



## Blob

Urgh cant believe that happened with a prize :shock: Its such an arse ache


----------



## anothersquish

customs are buggers. On the plus side Ive imported a LOT of stuff from Aus/US over the years (horsey things, I had a massive load of leather headcollars handmade in US and imported them) and Ive only ever once had a customs charge and that was on a OOAK hoodie I had printed...bah!


----------



## purpledahlia

:rofl: @ arse ache !!


----------



## Blob

:blush:

See i got Uggs sent over and they had a mahoosive charge on them :dohh: was no point really


----------



## anothersquish

Okey Dokey everyone! 
Ive had the order confirmed from Kath, I can forward the confirmation email (ie the total amount, with discount and shipping) to everyone who would like a copy. Shes sent me a paypal invoice so, infact, it will probably be easier if everyone can send thier money via paypal if possible.

Dee....your Moo has been added to the order as it didnt affect shipping cost at all (hoorah!)

I will, after Ive had more caffeine (!!!!!!!!) work out everyones orders seperately and post them up on this thread and send a PM individually.
By working it out in this way I can also work out the customs charges that may be incurred so that each individual pays only the customs charge related to thier own nappy/ies.

My brain may suffer....


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Merci Squishy, will pay up as soon as I know how many pennies you need. Why caffeine? Up all night? xxx


----------



## anothersquish

Got a cold, got to go for scans and swabs, Theo had his first jab today and I cried (Im a muppet) and I am still recovering from last Thurs when everyone was up and down all night with a horse who had colic and saturday from dressage...

Whens the next growth spurt so I have an excuse to camp out in bed all day....


----------



## Blob

Wow go you doing a fab job :thumbup: I'm really exited though kinda want the pink too :cry: But i CANNNTTTTTT


----------



## twiggy56

sarah why dont you get the pink and if you dont pop out a girl in 5 months i wil _*gladly*_ take it off your hands...??!! :haha:


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

anothersquish said:


> Got a cold, got to go for scans and swabs, Theo had his first jab today and I cried (Im a muppet) and I am still recovering from last Thurs when everyone was up and down all night with a horse who had colic and saturday from dressage...
> 
> Whens the next growth spurt so I have an excuse to camp out in bed all day....

I cried, haha... I've actually delayed her second set as the first set really threw her and we're still battling with growth spurts (I think thing were just settling and the 4 month spurt kicked off!!!) so I thought feck it and bought some fenugreek :rofl:


----------



## purpledahlia

oooh exciting, maths was never my strong point :wacko:


----------



## dippy dee

Yay so glad i can get my moo.
Hope you are all better x


----------



## anothersquish

Ive not got my brain in gear yet....Theo isnt down for the night just yet (well he kind of is but hes still asleep on my arm so I need to go put him down somewhere first!) but once he is I will sit with a big bag of doritos and do some maths....oh and I got some chocolate so may also have some of that too!


----------



## anothersquish

Everything is rounded UP to the nearest penny, sure half a pence isnt going to bankrupt anyone!

Total shipping from AUS to UK: £48.71
Shipping per person: £6.09 

Nappies:
Sara-
£29.14
Monkeh-
£29.39
Femme-
£14.02 
Sarah (Blob)-
£30.73
PD-
£29.39
Sezzle-
£15.37
Dee-
£14.02
Me-
£44.75

So people can be prepared I calculated these as being the likely customs charges (if we get them) 
Dee- £3.19
Femme- £3.19
Sara- £5.96
Monkeh- £6.02
PD- £6.02
Sarah (Blob)- £6.29
Sezzle-£3.15
Me-£9.15

These are based on the FULL VALUE of the nappies not the discount prices just incase!

UK postage will vary as per number of nappies and what style of postage you want it to go. It will be less than £3 for everyone (unless you want some fancy postage!) as everyone is having 2 nappies or less. I dont have any large AIO Ittis to weigh so I cant be 100% accurate til they get here!!!! I would appreciate but not insist upon 20p for packaging.

soooooo
the total amount I need from everyone NOW is as follows:
Sara- £35.23 (paid)
Monkeh-£35.48 (paid)
Femme- £20.11 (paid)
Dee- £20.11
PD-£35.48 (paid)
Sarah (Blob)-£36.82 (paid)
Sezzle- £21.46
Me-£50.84

When the nappies have arrived with me I will notify you of any customs charges, I will amend the prices if they need to be if/when I get the nice fat customs note bill through my front door!

This has taken me AGES! I now need to go sit in a darkened room!

I meant to add my paypal address:
[email protected]

If you send 'normal' paypal PLEASE cover the fees (else its going to leave the Itti account short...eek!) or send gifted, it is entirely up to you which you wish to do. If anyone would like to send a cheque or pay by direct bank transfer please PM me for details. If you send a cheque I will need it at least 4 working days before the 14th so it has time to be banked and cleared by the paydate. Any bank transfers need to be done 3 working days before 14th.
If anyone would like a copy of the invoice or any receipts send me a PM and i can email them to you.


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Will get right on this... don't forget to pay yourself £50 squishy... ahaha


----------



## anothersquish

*paypals self money in a haze of brain frazzle*


----------



## Monkeh

Thanks for taking the time to do this squish! I've sent the moneys already :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Me too :D


----------



## anothersquish

I think I sent everyone a PM (except Femme and Monkeh because they are super efficient and beat me to it) 
Even if you cant pay yet (I know some cant) just let me know youve seen the PM/this thread. DOnt worry if you send bits of payment this week, bits next etc...no worries as long as it all gets there for the 14th :)


----------



## purpledahlia

do we need to pay now or as long as its there by the 14th? like as in can i pay in a week?


----------



## purpledahlia

oh posted at same time! okies coolio! will let you know on here when i paypal!(just to make sure u get it etc)


----------



## anothersquish

No worries :)


----------



## saraendepity

heya hunni, i'm sending you pennies now :D


----------



## dippy dee

Mine will be with you next week as my pp hates me and will not make money for me haha


----------



## anothersquish

Just bumping so its not forgotten! 

One week to go and the order goes in!!! 
Im ridiculously over excited...


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Yaaay!


----------



## Monkeh

:happydance:


----------



## anothersquish

I cant wait to get the big package with ALL those Ittis in....I will have to unpack and take a photo of them all together before I ship them to thier new homes...haha


----------



## purpledahlia

oh just aswell you bumped it i totally forgot! What was my total again?! and whats the paypal?! i will pay tonight/tomorrow


----------



## anothersquish

the total amount I need from everyone NOW is as follows:
Sara- £35.23 (paid)
Monkeh-£35.48 (paid)
Femme- £20.11 (paid)
Dee- £20.11
PD-£35.48 (paid)
Sarah (Blob)-£36.82
Sezzle- £21.46
Me-£50.84

paypal address:
[email protected]


----------



## saraendepity

:D


----------



## Monkeh

anothersquish said:


> I cant wait to get the big package with ALL those Ittis in....I will have to unpack and take a photo of them all together before I ship them to thier new homes...haha

:thumbup:


----------



## purpledahlia

paid x


----------



## purpledahlia

are we to gift it????


----------



## anothersquish

gift or cover fees else there wont be enough there for the nappies LOL


----------



## purpledahlia

how much would the fee be if i added that on??


----------



## anothersquish

£36.94 according to CNT fees calculator :)


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Total would be 36.94 with fees added on.

https://www.rolbe.com/paypal.htm


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Cross posting! Yay!


----------



## anothersquish

haha we be good at that


----------



## purpledahlia

okies dokies, paying now! x


----------



## anothersquish

recieved :)


----------



## saraendepity

its getting exciting now :)


----------



## anothersquish

Im practically bouncing off the walls about getting giraffe Ittis, OH thinks Im insane.


----------



## purpledahlia

this will be my last nappy purchase untill she grows out of medium ittis and i can sell them for more large's, now i have a flat i cant really buy things like this when i have enough :(


----------



## sezzlebum

i thought we had till the 14th?


----------



## anothersquish

you do!


----------



## Blob

Ahhhhh Claire you have to remind me am just popping on as i have no computers just now :nope: Sucks BUTT!!!!


----------



## purpledahlia

ohh ok, i didnt know youu had no computer!


----------



## anothersquish

bumping. 
Does anyone know if Sarah (Blob) has internet access to send on/before Weds?


----------



## thechaosismex

Squishhhh! I want in on a medium giraffe!


edit:

I think im too late! why do i never look here gahh! x


----------



## purpledahlia

ill text sarah


----------



## anothersquish

hayley I should have PMd you ages ago about it but I never thought...whoops!

You realise girls we have got some of the last Moo print nappies available....Itti have now run out...eep.


----------



## thechaosismex

anothersquish said:


> hayley I should have PMd you ages ago about it but I never thought...whoops!
> 
> You realise girls we have got some of the last Moo print nappies available....Itti have now run out...eep.

Bad squishy *kicks*

Yay for having the last moo ittis :D :happydance:


----------



## sezzlebum

squish if Haley wants to take my spot she can x 
i can still pay weds just thinking with the droop at the moment i might be better off waiting till shes grown into them x

it shouldnt make much difference x


----------



## thechaosismex

sezzlebum said:


> squish if Haley wants to take my spot she can x
> i can still pay weds just thinking with the droop at the moment i might be better off waiting till shes grown into them x
> 
> it shouldnt make much difference x



:ninja:


----------



## anothersquish

I dont think I can change the order now as Ive had an invoice through for it, I will email and ask though.


----------



## anothersquish

Hayley, before I email and ask have you checked the costs re postage, nappy and possible customs and UK postage?


----------



## thechaosismex

anothersquish said:


> Hayley, before I email and ask have you checked the costs re postage, nappy and possible customs and UK postage?

 i dont care what the cost is..get me a damn giraffe itti woman :rofl:
x


----------



## anothersquish

:rofl: 
Ok will send an email see if we can be cheeky!


----------



## thechaosismex

anothersquish said:


> :rofl:
> Ok will send an email see if we can be cheeky!

*bounces up and down with anticipation* :happydance:


----------



## sezzlebum

:rofl:

dya think their gonna get new prints since the others are running out?


----------



## saraendepity

sezzlebum said:


> :rofl:
> 
> dya think their gonna get new prints since the others are running out?

oh no please dont say that LOL ..tho it would be great!! LOL .... i need to build up my large stash now tho.....hmm new prints would be great! :happydance:


----------



## Blob

OMG see if i dont get my cow print one i will cry i didnt ask for that :cry: I just figured i will wait until this baby is medium :nope:

Claire told me so paying now !!!


----------



## anothersquish

All sorted Sarah :) Thankies! 

Im so excited....I think its wrong to be this excited about nappies??? Oh well!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Nah, I get excited just washing and hanging them... :/


----------



## anothersquish

I havent heard back from Kath yet, Im going to try and get hold of her between now and tomorrow evening but not looking likely so far....


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

Likely for what? :o


----------



## anothersquish

likely for swapping sezzles bitti boo for hayley to have a medium giraffe...dont panic..either way the order will be going in!!!!


----------



## FemmeEnceinte

*stops panicking*


----------



## sezzlebum

squish their having email trouble, it says this in a message on their fb wall

*we have had some pretty major email issues over the last two weeks, so if you could please contact kath @ ittibitti.com.au she will be able to help you, otherwise please feel free to ring any time on 1300 445 008 or +61 2 4966 3511. I'm so sorry that you have had issues getting in touch with us.*


----------



## anothersquish

yeap seen this. If i get no joy I need to find out what time it is over there and figure a civil time to ring!!!


----------



## sezzlebum

least you know theres an email prob and that their not ignorin ya :rofl:


----------



## Kota

anothersquish said:


> yeap seen this. If i get no joy I need to find out what time it is over there and figure a civil time to ring!!!

do you knolw where they are based? if its sydney or melb then they're 9hrs ahead.


----------



## anothersquish

New South Wales....means nothing to me im ashamed to say!


----------



## Kota

anothersquish said:


> New South Wales....means nothing to me im ashamed to say!

:lol:

east coast. yep, time difference will be them 9hrs ahead.


----------



## anothersquish

hmm so Im gonna have to wait til like the middle of the night to ring? haha oh well lets hope I get an email or something back before then


----------



## Kota

either that or like 6/7am.


----------



## anothersquish

will need to be as soon as...meant to be paying for them today


----------



## Kota

ahh, okay, looks like you're up till midnight then.,


----------



## anothersquish

Dont supose they will mind a day over considering their email is broken! 
Nothing new with being up til midnight though haha


----------

